# Albion Snell Pocket Watch



## Danielle (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

I have a Silver pocket that was given to me by my Grandmother shortly before she dies 13 years ago. I am certain that she knew nothing of the watch or how it came to be in her posession. It has been sat forgotton in a jewellery box for the past 13 years and I would love to find a bit more about it.

It states Fine Silver on an inscription inside with a number below 42392. There is also 'Albion Snell 144 High Holborn WC' on the case inside the watch. I can find nothing about Albion Snell on the internet other than Census information. There were two men called Albion Snell in the mid-late 1800's and one was certainly a Watchmaker in London. I think they were father and son.

If anyone could provide any information on this it would be appreciated. Link to pictures below, sorry it is a bit grubby and needs a good clean, but not sure how to go about that either!

Thanks

Watch Photos link


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

The photos are private and need a password!!

Hello BTW.....


----------



## Danielle (Nov 29, 2011)

vinbo said:


> The photos are private and need a password!!
> 
> Hello BTW.....


oops! Thought it was open for public views. Should have sorted that now, thanks for looking and hello too!


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

It,s a cylinder movement 5 or 7 jewels, key wound from the 1800,s. You could get a more accurate date from the hall marks in the silver case.


----------

